# hand crank sewing machine



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

I think you guys are contagious!!! 

I was looking on kijiji looking at stuff we need for the baby (see I had a good reason for being there)

but then I was bitten by the bug and thought it wouldn't hurt to look at sewing machines right
Wrong it hurt! Came across this

http://brantford.kijiji.ca/c-buy-an...ank-Sewing-Machine-REDUCED-W0QQAdIdZ402231060

It sure is pretty. but really I don't know if 100 is a good price. I haven't done the research you guys have. You all seem to be shoping in better places than me too. My family may just kill me if I bring in an other sewing machine sspecially if the house explodes! Not to mention that my buget is hemorrhaging.

So what do yu guys think? Is it a good price or have I just go the wants real bad


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

You have the wants real bad. 

Enjoy looking at pictures we share, and wait until your little ones are grown. These machines have been around for a long long time, and there will still be machines around 20 years from now.

In my opinion (worth what you pay for it) this is an OK deal. If you want a hand crank machine to use, get a cheap Singer and buy an aftermarket hand crank for $20. I'll give you a spoked flywheel if you need one. If you want one to display, wait until you can afford to get one worth of displaying.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Macybaby My family thanks you!! Figured I had a bad case of the wants but had to make sure. It's not like I don't a have a sewing machine or 17 all ready  but it was pretty!! 

Once I get most of my to do list done I will ask you for more info on fly wheels. What I would really like is time to play with all my machines and sew. What I got was a son moving back in with a pregnant girlfriend. It's a good and bad thing. Looking forward to the grandson wishing to throtle my son! In appoximately 7 weeks they will have a very rude awakening. Its going to be painful to watch but life isn't always fun.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

That is gorgeous! The decals are awesome and I did not see any rust. If I were there I would pay $100 for it in a heartbeat. Folks around here want more than that for a rusty boat anchor of a machine frozen up with half the decals gone just because they have seen what the prices are on ebay. Cannot convince them that just because someone is asking that price doesn't mean they are getting it. However, as Macy says, they have been around of over 100 years and will be around later when your situation gets better. If it is meant to be, it will be is my motto.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

housewife,

My one and only HC machine is a Singer 99K that I rescued and refurbished back to life. It had been in a flood and took a tremendous amount of cleaning and some parts to make work again.
But I've had a motor on him, I named him Rusty, and he sews very well. Currently he has a Chinese reproduction HC on and works quite well that way too.

I won't say a Singer is cheep, but they are inexpensive compared to some, and make great HC machines. Especially those that use the common bobbins and needles.

As nice as that Jones HC machine is, I don't think I could go that high. I'm just not that well off.

Joe


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Well I thank you all! I was over come with the gimmies the whynies and the wants. The room of shame (aka the sewing room) is almost done. The DS and GF are moved in. Youngest leaving for university soon. Just have to beat the budget back into shape and start sewing baby stuff.  Someday maybe I will get one

Forgot to mention I think I have figured out a way to be able to use more machines. So once I start pulling them out of the wood work I will be looking for info to get them in top form again  There will be show and tell


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

housewife,

Just a comment.

If you want to use a Hand Crank machine, pick up a Singer 66, 99, or a clone, they are common and fairly inexpensive. Parts and accessories are easy to come by too. Remove the motor, light and wiring, one screw for the light and one screw for the motor bracket and that's off, then order a HC unit from someplace such as Sew-Classic.
{ http://www.shop.sew-classic.com/Hand-Crank-Treadle_c31.htm } 
And for less than you'd expect you can have a HC machine. Keep the motor, light controller and the two screws in a zip-lock or storage box and if you decide to you can return the machine to it's original configuration.

A word on the reproduction HC units. They are not as smooth as the original Singer units, but they do work well. The one I have was a bit rough when I started using it, but I greased the two gears and oiled the two shafts and since using it a while it's smoothing out nicely. 

Just a thought I wanted to share.

Oh and just for the fun of it, here is a couple pics of Rusty, my rescued and refurbished 99K with the HC.

Joe


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Joe 
Thanks for the info and pics!!  Rusty looks really great. I tried to confince DH to pick up the one I saw as an everything (christmas, birthday, aniversery, un-aniversery and meeting day) prestent but so far no go.

Once I get all mine unearthed I will have to figure out which one I want to try this with. Maybe the Seamstress Deluxe I know the motor stopped 25 years ago or so


----------

